# Game 42: Heat @ Bulls (3/14 9:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, March 14, 2012 | 9:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What was already gonna be a tough game, is now even tougher. 2nd night of a back to back, after playing against a team that makes you run around on defense like the Magic do, the game goes overtime and still cant pull it out. Hopefully playing the Bulls gives this team the energy to play through any fatigue. 

Bulls have a lot of injuries, but they're still really good and have that big front line which will likely give us problems.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently Rose might not play tomorrow because of a groin injury. That would be lame.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just read that. They resigned Mike James for the 3rd time just in case.



> Derrick Rose winced as he rose from his seat and limped away from a post-practice film session with coach Tom Thibodeau that, in advance of Wednesday's showdown with the Heat, surely featured clips of LeBron James guarding Rose.
> 
> The pain emanated from what sources said is soreness in the groin area that needed a Tuesday MRI exam and could sideline Rose on Wednesday. Especially because Rose also walked away from a fender bender on the Kennedy Expressway on Tuesday afternoon that occurred as he drove to see his doctor.


Deng looks like he'll play though after going through practice today.


> Luol Deng participated fully in practice Tuesday and, barring a setback at the Wednesday morning shootaround, will return to face the Heat after missing two games to rest his ailing left wrist.
> 
> "I want to see how he feels after practicing, but he went through everything and felt pretty good," coach Tom Thibodeau said.


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I forsee a lot of Chicago offensive rebounds. Sucks.

Will be tough with or without DRose.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

Wade County said:


> I forsee a lot of Chicago offensive rebounds. Sucks.
> 
> Will be tough with or without DRose.


This game won't be tough without Rose. With Rose, it'll be fun to watch.

The Bulls size doesn't translate as well against the Heat though.... Noah/Gibson are going to eat up the boards against the Heat, yes... But Boozer struggles with the speed of the Heat and Asik is little to no use for us because of his lack of scoring. Yes, he's a big man with good defense, but against the Heat, who does he guard? 

I'm just hoping the Bulls get healthy enough for a good playoff series...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's mainly due to the Heat's back to back. Our guys will be tired.

I'm hoping for a game without Rose.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Did you guys lose or gain an hour recently? Trying to figure out what time this will be on over here...basically would this have been on at 8.30 or 10.30 a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

When went an hour up. Game is at 1:30AM your time.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bulls should win this one with or without Rose, Miami just played overtime last night so Id be shocked if Bulls lost.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deng is good to go for the Bulls. Rose is a gametime decision.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Can't see Rose missing this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gut tells me Rose will play, and play well. They're going for the histrionics. Agree tough game either way.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep - would be very surprised if DRose skipped this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rose is out, but CJ Watson is back for the Bulls


> K.C Johnson ‏ @KCJHoop Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> DRose out vs. Heat. CJ in. #Bulls


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, no Rose.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Big game, no fatigue excuses. Must keep pace for #1 seed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

True, a rare opportunity to gain a full game on our chief competition.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Same starters for Heat. For the Bulls its: Watson/Brewer/Deng/Boozer/Noah


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Would rather Rose be playing. This game has a high embarrassment potential.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ESPN just showed LeBron drop his sock before putting it on. I don't even need to check to Twitter to know its blowing up with jokes about it. There will be at least 4 "LeFumble"'s.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jon Barry is so cute. His assessment of every game the Heat win that's not a blowout, somehow, is that the other team "shoulda won."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hate this late start time. Thought we were done with these after the west coast road trip, but now we're getting close to a 10pm start in Chicago, all because of ESPN.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh :bosh2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like Chris is in his spastic mode tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We look crap


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like another horrible shooting night for Bosh. 0-5 and a turnover already.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Odd, Chicago takes a timeout while rolling on offense to complain about a call. Hopefully not that out of bounds call, that was clearly off them.

Bosh looks like the worst player on the planet right now. We should inactivate him in Chicago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still baffles me how easily Lebron makes that turnaround J look


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I hate this late start time. Thought we were done with these after the west coast road trip, but now we're getting close to a 10pm start in Chicago, all because of ESPN.


Yup, ESPN moved it to add Philly/Indy.

Wow, we're playing garbage. Nothing close to the rim aside from that shot by Bosh that Noah blocked.

These LeBron fadeaways wont keep falling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Bosh2Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Freaking Mario. His flops are always good for 1 call, but 2 or 3 wide open baskets the other times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deng T'd up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig and1


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron playing a lot better tonight. I don't think he likes playing Dwight lol.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpig and 1 right there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Would've loved to have seen some of these mid post plays for Lebron last night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and James - 18.

Rest of team - 0.

:bosh2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MANBEARPIG :lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-19 after 1

3 chances at the end and cant score. Good quarter nonetheless.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Lebron with 3 attempts and can't get any to fall.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our offense is extremely uninspiring. Everything is coming off of talent. Chicago is clearly outclassing us in that area.

Is this game on SunSports? I feel like I just saw Tony.

And I also think I saw Tom Crean in the crowd. Is Indiana in the tourney?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need Bosh to get it going with this lineup that will be without Wade and Lebron for the 1st 2 or 3 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Is this game on SunSports? I feel like I just saw Tony.
> 
> And I also think I saw Tom Crean in the crowd. Is Indiana in the tourney?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Lebron playing a lot better tonight. I don't think he likes playing Dwight lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade starts the 2nd quarter on the floor. Guess Spo learned from last night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD for....2?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting bitched by Taj Gibson....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Really? Blitzing pick and rolls with Lucas at PG? 

How about not stretching your D out and instead seeing if Lucas can make shots. I hate our D sometimes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm almost done with this game already. Can't take last night's loss, plus losing to a Rose-less Chicago back-to-back days. I understand Chicago's D is great, but we're making their jobs easy. No off-the-ball movement, the ball sticks for too long, etc. This is embarrassing. Would be our 4th road loss in a row.

BTW, Shattier has missed 10 threes in a row, and keeps leaving shooters wide open at the three-point line. This time to double Omer Asik (without the ball). WTF, man?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This ^. He aint Derrick Rose.

:spo:

Oh, and Shattier is giving me the shits :battier:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and1. Thank you for finally doing something, Chris.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh1:

The good Bosh this time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

J just doesnt wanna go down for CB.

Another UC nightmare?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Foul??


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, this is going great.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Guys with size and activity always kill us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defensive rebounding retardation leads to Korver 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad defensive rebounding? must be CB/UD frontcourt!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2:

**** this, man.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love losing to the Bulls scrubs. Great.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I would've rather we forfeited this one when Rose was ruled out. Would rather have just taken the loss than seen this. Worse, I just saw I missed the new episode of South Park for this dogshit.

Wade can't finish anything. Our bigs cant rebound (if I see Bosh/UD one more time this year...I just don't know what I'll do.) We're not playing even decent D. Back-to-back is not an excuse. This team has so many holes. I was never comfortable with it being the consensus best in the league. It clearly never was. 

At least we haven't "peaked" yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, they are on fire from 3


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF is Wade doing? He just went insane after he thought he was fouled on sought revenge by leaving Lucas wide open to unnecessarily double Boozer behind the three-point line. This makes no sense.

Down 15. Dude.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with the turnovers, doesnt get back, 3 ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another 3. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB. Stop.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> WTF is Wade doing? He just went insane after he thought he was fouled on sought revenge by leaving Lucas wide open to unnecessarily double Boozer behind the three-point line. This makes no sense.
> 
> Down 15. Dude.


Every time he's missed and been slow to get back on D, they've scored.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL.

Shows over, folks. We're not coming back from this. This is like getting beat up by Rick Moranis, followed by him defecating on your crying face.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

31-11 this quarter. Against a Bulls team WITHOUT Derrick Rose.

Are you ****ing kidding me guys?

I dont give a shit if we are on the back end of a back to back, that's pathetic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> LOL.
> 
> Shows over, folks. We're not coming back from this. This is like getting beat up by Rick Moranis, followed by him defecating on your crying face.


You aren't even exaggerating. This is EXACTLY what it feels like.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bulls bench already with 31 points. They average 28 a game.

Our bench has 2 points.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Every time he's missed and been slow to get back on D, they've scored.


I don't know if you can even construct a ratio for shots inside he's screamed for a call for : shots inside he hasn't. Because he's screamed every time. Just finish. At least 3 of the looks have been gimmes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bulls bench: 30
Heat bench: 2

I wonder who has the higher paid bench.,...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

With that pass, JJ has contributed more in 1 minute than Shattier has.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BOOM :lebron:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, that charge call was almost as bad as the one for Haslem earlier on. LeBron was already in motion in the air when he stopped.

Spo tech. Crumbling.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

THAT IS NOT A ****ING CHARGE!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Embarassing call from that ref.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That is not a ****ing charge. FML.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I've lost all respect for Scottie Pippen since his career ended (maybe even before). He's oscillated between being a passionate Heat fan to a Bulls one, whichever is more convenient that night. **** off.

Jones and Chalmers each pass of open 3's. **** off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No foul there?!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're finally playing _some _D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Foul with .1? Jesus. Maybe you can add points during halftime for a shot during warmups that should've counted.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough luck. A foul with .1 left.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is Tim Donaghy reffing tonight?

The **** is this?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

53-42 at the half

Awful 2nd quarter. Their bench lit us up.

PG's giving us nothing.

Bosh is 1-8

Wade starts off hot then ends up 5-13.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers/Cole = 0 points on 0-2 shooting
John Lucas Jr = 11 points on 100%


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We should've known JL3 would come hard against us. We cut him a couple seasons ago, and LeBron jumped over him this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's becoming our punching bag, but we lead after the 1st quarter, UD comes in and the Bulls go on a huge run, he goes out and we go on a run :whoknows:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I was going to say before the game we need some production from the PGs. We can't win if they keep giving us nothing.

Riley's homework assignments before season end: 1) rebounding big. 2) vet PG.

As far as UD, I feel like a lot of that has to do with playing next to Bosh, which isn't fair to either of them. I watched UD give up defensive rebound after defensive rebound as he neglected to box out or attack the boards. Bosh simply stood around around the basket. Soft and small don't make for a tough rebounding unit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, Udonis "I'm better than Boozer" Haslem is killing us of late. Not just of late, really...pretty much all season.

These CB/UD lineups just don't work. They don't!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hmm, not liking this change with having Jason Jackson and John Crotty in a studio for road games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, if you're watching the game on ESPN, the contrast between Thibodeau's and Spo's huddle voices is hilarious. Thibodeau sounds like Hulk Hogan, and Spo is the hippie teacher from Beavis and Butthead.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I heard about that change. Really weird, wonder if it has to do with Jax's radio show. Who does the postgame interviews now?



Wade County said:


> Yeah, Udonis "I'm better than Boozer" Haslem is killing us of late. Not just of late, really...pretty much all season.
> 
> These CB/UD lineups just don't work. They don't!


I was thinking during the game how much better we would've been this year if we had UD from any other season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4-0 run leads to a quick timeout from Thibs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I heard about that change. Really weird, wonder if it has to do with Jax's radio show. Who does the postgame interviews now?


Tony does the halftime and post game interviews. Its as hilarious, awkward and awful as you'd imagine :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron and Wade have showed up. The other 10 guys just wanna chill.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful pass by wade..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

turnover. turnover. turnover.

:bosh2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice 7-0 run after the Bulls pushed the lead back to 11


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario cant even keep a hobbled CJ Watson in front of him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats because Mario sucks ass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nothing good happens when Bosh tries to bring the ball up the floor.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BOSH! WTF


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I swear CB has mild retardation.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pfft. Of course.

**** THIS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What an awful turn of events. Lebron cant grab the rebound and it goes right to Watson for a wide open 3, and then Mario misses a wide open layup and it leads to an and1 by Brewer.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Time for Spo to adjust and go no PG the rest of the game. Rio is falling down, falling behind, flailing, and fouling on D, not giving anything on O. He's been extremely detrimental on both ends, and we know Norris is on vacation right now. I know its hard without Miller, but playing these PGs is guaranteeing a loss.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh yeah, and Bosh needs to go after this season, championship or not. He just can't play in this role. Something's wrong with his head.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Tony does the halftime and post game interviews. Its as hilarious, awkward and awful as you'd imagine :laugh:


Oh my, must see this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team man. This ****ing team.

Does my head in every game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario struggling to make layups :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bulls are 9-13 from 3. 

Miami has attempted just 2 3's and missed both.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Just want to chime in and say Battier is useless. That is all.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What has happened to our 3pt shooting btw? 

Fallen off a cliff.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If Chalmers has one more shitty game in a row, we need to either start a movement on twitter to constantly tweet him to leave Spalding, or frame him in a way that soils his image, causing Spalding to drop him. He's been absolute garbage ever since signing that deal.

Every time Bosh touches the ball, I cringe.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So Watson slips and falls outbounds, and it's a blocking foul.


Ok.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing dunk it Dexter, jesus.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JJ should be in front of Shattier in the rotation for certain games/situations. This is one of them. We're hardly stopping them anyway, and when we do its not because of him. We need someone who can hit a shot.

Every time we get a stop we allow an offensive rebound and putback anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Loose ball and it goes right to the Bulls.

big 3 by Lebron. 1st 3 of the night for the Heat


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish we had an Asik.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron needs to play out the game and take every shot if we have any chance. He cant be bashful or have a conscience. Bosh has shrunken to the size of a proton, and I have no idea what Wade is doing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally, a trey.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane not Bane!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great rebound by Pitt leads to another 3 by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my god, Lucas. This is why the Bulls have won without Rose. There backup points are better than our regulars.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant defend tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO Lucas.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

NoCo 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pippen is setting next to LeBron people, and still rooting for the Bulls like a teenage boy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is that not a foul for Battier because his jersey says 'Heat?' Or do they only call end of quarter fouls for the home team?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

81-70 after 3

Finally got hot at the end of the quarter, but could get stops.

Bulls are 30-0 when leading after 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bane of the Shattier's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta get stops. Embarassing we can't stop this team, with their offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Pippen is setting next to LeBron people, and still rooting for the Bulls like a teenage boy.


Doesnt he work for the Bulls now in the same role as Timmy has with us?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds
> 
> At this moment, Bosh is 33-88 from field in Chicago since joining the Heat. And that includes a 12-17 night. This isn't all on him, however.


And apparently, Kaman has interest in Boston if he's bought out. What is the world coming to?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Bosh.

No wade and Lebron again to start the 4th and most important quarter again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

34-89



Wade2Bosh said:


> Doesnt he work for the Bulls now in the same role as Timmy has with us?


True actually. Chicago signed him when Wade made the comment about Bulls alumni not working for the team. Im sure his actual job description consists of receiving free courtside seats, and thats it.

Wow, Cole. Your shot selection kills us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man they are hitting some bullshit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This lineup Spo....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No foul there?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Gotta get stops. Embarassing we can't stop this team, with their offense.


Their absurd 3-point shooting isnt helping.

Wow, as I say that horrible D inside. We're rotating away from guys under the basket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Remember those few weeks there where PG was a strength for us? I miss those days.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh...is spastic tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Put LBJ in....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can anyone explain these shots Bosh is taking? Pass the ball when you're triple teamed. **** me, man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Can anyone explain these shots Bosh is taking? Pass the ball when you're triple teamed. **** me, man.


Yup, Cole was outside waiting for the kick out and he jacks up a shot over 2 or 3 people.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8pt game. Feels like we're down 20 still.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lucas FOH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where's the tech?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lucas pulling a Samardo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3-15 for Bosh...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Crazy as it sounds, but even with a healthy Rose playing I don't think this game would be this lopsided. They're hitting miracle shots because they're super amped. We've played like dogshit all game and are still in relative striking distance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Lucas FOH


Lucas HOF tonight :laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bosh is literally shooting us out of this game, Lebron needs, NEEDS to take every shot from here on out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Where's the tech?


He was yelling at Boozer.

Man, the three PFs everyone went crazy over in 2010 have had some really awful moments since then. Bosh is the best by default.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A ****ing runner off the glass for Lucas.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Bosh is literally shooting us out of this game, Lebron needs, NEEDS to take every shot from here on out.


Honestly. Someone needs to tell Bosh he has to simply facilitate from the post from here on out. Would be nice if our guys could have those kinds of convos without hurt feelings.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And that and 1 rims out. Sigh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Who needs Derrick Rose, when you have John Lucas?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lucas....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The debates over which religion is the correct one have been settled tonight: whichever John Lucas III follows.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting lit up by John Lucas. Let that set in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

38% on the season? Sure, ill shoot 80% tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

John Lucas III I knew he was gonna get us tonight /sarcasm


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If only Lucas played for New York and wasn't black. He'd be on the cover of Time after this one.

LeBron hasn't shot enough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron makes the most difficult plays lose so easy at times.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron, Wade.................................................................everyone else


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> If only Lucas played for New York and wasn't black. He'd be on the cover of Time after this one.


Yup, he'd be rumored to be dating a Kardashian by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

After Lucas hit that shot over LeBron, does this mean Lucas will play over Rose in 4th quarters should we meet this team in the ECF?

As embarrassing as this loss is, the worst part is we go down a game against Chicago. We better ****ing keep that 1st-rounder this year, after we pick it I mean.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What. The. Frick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade going all Lucas on the Bulls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

See what trades we can whip for Bosh by tomorrow afternoon. Now when he plays well, I'll be mad.

Our backline D has been awful tonight, giving up so many easy looks inside off of passing. Our D biting itself in the ass once again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How are we still in this?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shattier escorts his man to the bucket where he luckily misses, but Noah rebounds and puts it back.

The Bane of my existence. That FA money was wasted.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol nice box out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade on fire. WOW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane ****ing Wade.

:dwade:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on Wade.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WTF WADE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd night in a row where we shoot a 3 when we didnt need to.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful shot Dwyane. Hero ball only goes so far.

Get the stop, no defensive board. Story of the game. **** this shit with a splintering spoon.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So Wade chucks up the ridiculous trey, we can't defensive rebound, and we lose the game.

Sounds about right.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I ****ing new Wade was going to shoot a 3...god damn is he predictable. WHY WADE WHY???? What are you thinking? Jesus..wow


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 2nd night in a row where we shoot a 3 when we didnt need to.


This. He was backtracking, off-the-dribble, other guys were open. You didn't recruit two All-Stars to your team for that.

I hate it when a play like that ends the game. At least make the right basketball play.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

wow embarresing game. Bosh needs a ****ing paddle to his ass. He should never shoot more than 10 shots a game from here on out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He had hit like 4 midrange J's in a row....so naturally, you go the three....

These guys arent smart sometimes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We beat them in game 5 with LeWade sharing big shots. Dwyane tried to have it all at the end, at the cost of anyone getting a decent look. Cant win like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hate to get mad at him since he;s the reason we even had a chance late, but there was just no need for a 3 there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333

We win if he's in the game late yesterday and not Battier..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jones. Should've been playing over Shattier most of the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ should be playing more.

He's only, you know, a 3pt champ....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh god, that ball went off Korver. How is that not reviewed? Honestly, what is going on?

That would've changed this game. It was clearly off of Korver on the replay.

Even the ESPN guys are saying it. Is SunSports on that one?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Really? Sun Sports didnt even show the replay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333 

Wow :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James ****ing Jones.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Oh god, that ball went off Korver. How is that not reviewed? Honestly, what is going on?
> 
> That would've changed this game. It was clearly off of Korver on the replay.
> 
> Even the ESPN guys are saying it. Is SunSports on that one?


I saw that too. Disgraceful reffing.

SUrely they should review.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Aside from Shattier sucking on O, and underwhelming on D, the fact that he's taken away all of Jones minutes makes him that much worse of a FA signing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The way this night has gone, Lucas could have closed his eyes and shot with one hand tied behind his back and he still would have hit both of those...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Really? Sun Sports didnt even show the replay.


They were incredulous it wasn't reviewed. I, myself, have seen incredibly easy, and correctly called out of bounds plays reviewed in close games.

That was the game right there.

Should we add JL3 to the "had 'em and gave 'em away" list?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose their 4th road game in a row.

Nobody could have seen what Lucas did coming. 24pts on 9-12 shooting. Just ridiculous. 

Tough one to take. Wade and Lebron showed up. JJ late as well. Everyone else was pretty awful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was half-kidding about the Bosh trade, but I'd say at least these two embarrassing losses might lead to Riley making a minor move for PG or C (rebounding) help, but we have no assets, especially with Miller hurt. We're kinda ****ed. This team has serious flaws that it can only overcome with Wade/James playing at peak level. Let's hope that happens (and sustains itself) throughout the playoffs.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

How the hell did the refs not see it off Korver? Are you kidding me? Thats the game changer. unbelievable. How was that not reviewed? WTF.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All this "sent a message" stuff we'll be hearing over the next couple of days is shit so overstated. Will the Heat really play worse for future meetings because they lost this game? Doesn't make sense. Would seem the opposite.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Really? Blitzing pick and rolls with Lucas at PG?
> 
> How about not stretching your D out *and instead seeing if Lucas can make shots*. I hate our D sometimes.


aperbag: :stupid:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Definitely a terrible call on that ball off of Korver. It baffles me that James Jones doesn't get more minutes for you. Heat probably should've won this one.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Im gonna keep it in perspective, if that chump nobody didn't go off we stroll to victory. Loss means nothing except we lose pace with the bulls in the standings.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Have no idea what it will take for JJ to take some minutes away from Battier, but if its anything like the situation with UD, then other than an injury, nothing will change.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Last season we were much older yet had a great record on the 2nd night of back to backs. 

This season we're younger and more athletic, yet 6 of our 11 losses have come on the 2nd night of a back to back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Tom Haberstroh ‏ @tomhaberstroh
> 
> Dwyane Wade and LeBron James each scored 35+ pts and lost. 1st time that's happened (duo with 35+ in defeat) since 2006.


Also: #WithoutRose the Bulls beat the Heat for the first time in 6 games. Had to.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

For some reason I doubt Jon Barry remembers this game as one the Heat should've won, his take on the Bulls losing last time. Wonder what he thinks about the bad out-of-bounds call. Probably something close to Windhorst's view: yes, it was out off of Korver, but he may've been fouled so its OK.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lucas played a better game than Derrick Rose himself would have so I'm not really concerned. Bosh has his Bosh games, whatever he'll bounce back. What I'm actually worried about is Shane Battier being complete dogshit as usual, Norris Cole running face first into the rookie wall and being pretty much useless out there, and Mario Chalmers reverting back to his former self.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yup - those are all worrying trends.

Hope Riles is working the phones for an active big man.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shattier is almost as bad as a new FA as Jones was his first year. Yes, with his mangled wrist.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, Shattier is sucking it. As is Udonis. As is Mike Miller.

As is Chris Bosh, actually.

:bosh2:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I can't decide if I'm more disgusted with Battier or Haslem, but they're both hot garbage. Honestly didn't think I'd say that about either player coming into the season. It's pathetic.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just noticed Bosh had 3 rebounds. He's so awful sometimes. Just useless. Our PF rotation should be tops in the league.

According to ESPN Chicago, Dwyane Wade Sr. got kicked out for cursing after being warned to stop. Pretty funny. I'm sure he was a big-time Bulls fan before Dwyane Jr. was drafted.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dude needs to get on track - he's been playing poor for too long now. Epic slump.

Just realised all players not named James and Wade are in a bit of a slump right now, actually.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ESPN Stats & Info ‏ @ESPNStatsInfo Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> ELIAS: #Bulls have won 49 straight games when leading after the 3rd quarter. Next on the list? The Hawks. With 16!


Crazy stat. did we beat them in the playoffs when trailing, heading to the 4th? dont remember.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I believe we were trailing in game 5. That game looked like a for sure loss until LeWade went nutty.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad I didn't stay up, watched extended highlights. 

Bosh is so awful at times. Mario is back to his old self. Bench is back to it's old self. Wade and LeBron are awesome. Lucas is better.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Regarding Bane, my big problem with him can be exemplified by the fact that I thought we were getting a better version of the James Posey we had for 2 years (shit, I would've taken the less-in-shape one we had the championship year, he was sick the second year after the suspension). Was I wrong to believe that? Even if you keep in mind the fact that Battier is having the worst season of his career, and his play doesn't represent his current state as a player, I'd still project him to be worse than Posey was at that point. That's extremely disappointing to me. I'd trade this Battier for that Posey in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I Was thinking of that yesterday and about how our role players doesn't seem to step up since the Big 3 era and was wondering if that was due to coincidence or the Big 3 or something else (coaching?).

Bibby stunk it up, Miller stunk it up, Haslem is stinking and so is Battier...

I don't know what to think. I'm just hoping that when the playoffs come around, they will all come around.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've been led to believe that the role players have worked harder to not disappoint amid the raised expectations of the Big 3 being in place. Ooh ooh, I got one more. I'd trade this Battier for the QRich we had two years ago. Easily. No hesitation. Q played great defense that year and was money from 3. Hell, might even consider DQ.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is the least fun I've had watching the Heat since the start of the 2008-2009 season.

I am nervous about the playoffs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The problem is this team has obvious flaws (lack of outside shooting and size), which are amplified when we go Bosh/Haslem in the frontcourt, and when guys like Chalmers/Miller/Battier are unable to hit their shots.

Strangely, Rio is the only guy who seems to get regular open looks from downtown. JJ too when he is in. Perhaps floor spacing is an issue?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Even Chalmers has games where he struggles to get open from 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't believe Bron and Wade go for 71 on crazy good %, and we lose because John Lucas goes nuts. Are you serious?

FML


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe its just me searching for anything positive out of extremely negative outcomes, but I cant help but feel like games like these can be good in the long run. They not only invoke prideful anger, but may keep our guys from underestimating opponents down the line. But then again, our main cogs played well, and I don't see Bosh being the type of guy to play better out of anger, or really to get angry about this sort of performance at all. Its like his good performances come completely at random. I dont know what to think of the guy. He's had some huge late buckets in games he's struggled immensely, but would those buckets have been needed if he had a half-decent game? The only thing separating him from BEZ in his time here is his size defensively, seeing as he rarely uses it to rebound. I'm worried about the kid. Hopefully he shows up like he did in the playoffs last year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At least Curry got to get back at another old team for trading him last night, he showed Paxson how good he looks in his Heat warmups.


----------

